
Meet the Highest-Paid C.E.O.s in 2015 - subpar
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/05/29/business/how-much-ceos-made-last-year.html
======
artur_makly
..and surprisingly they all have severe hair issues. go figure.

